# Close call



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Missed a tornado by six blocks last night. The sirens went off about 2:30 am last night, so we turned on the tv and a tornado missed us by about six blocks. It went right between my house and Jerry P's house. Lot of trees down and roofs missing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

oh!!!!! and I wanted to see how strong your new roadbed was......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

About 8:00 last night the tornado sirens went off. I went out and could see a wall cloud over to the south. A police car had hwy 176 blocked and wasn't letting anybody go east. The local tv and radio stations were saying nothing about tornado warnings. 

The 10:00 news had lots of reports and photos about tornados in the southern suburbs, and a mention that there was a tornado somewhere north of the city. 

During the weather report they showed the storm south of the city on radar and talked about it for quite a while. Then he pointed to Lake County IL and said, "Here too."


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where in Omaha do you live? Has anyone heard from Sean?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I live a couple miles from Sean. I went passed his house today everything looked ok. The Wal Mart and Target not far from him got hit.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, never heard of it on our news. Glad all is okay. Jerry


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, it pretty much went thru our front yard, we're fine tho. it took the roof off of walmart, but work (home depot) only had a small gas leak and some minor roof flashing turned up at a 90* angle. could have been ALOT worse, but the damage is still pretty nasty. alot of houses missing roofs and tree limbs down/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife's X-brother-in-law had his roof taken off and it lifted the house up off the foundation some so they condemned it. They were sleeping when it hit. Wayne, woke up, took a couple steps and dove back along his bed. Then the ceiling came down on him. He got a cut on his arm but is OK. His wife is also OK. Lost everything in the front half of his house. {2 bedrooms & living room furnishings}. He said the seiren went off after it had already hit his house.The house next door was damaged a lot more.[Totaled out]. He lives in the Mallard area. Also my son-in-law works at that Walmart that got damaged, in the pharmacy. 
Glad to here all of you in Omaha escaped with out harm. Thank God.


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear of all you folks problems, It looks like noboady is immune to tornado's for awhile.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I read somewhere that this year the number of Tornados for this time of year was way WAY up from normal, and starting much earlier than normal as well. Has anyone else seen this report as well? It sure seems like theres just been a bucket full of them reported this year.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that's right. They've been earlier and more numerous than usual.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

hopefully you all are ok after this round... I see right now another set of tornado warnings including Omaha..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 
I know we are in the sites of this round of storms a bit later tonight so to all in the Omaha, Iowa, Wisconsin areas... hang to your hats cause she's really gonna get bumpy tonight.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

and then there are all of you poor souls east of us... good luck tomorrow!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I hear a tornado struck a boy scout camp in Iowa. The report says, "Injuries and fatalities."


----------

